# 5th Annual Scott Kuhn Memorial Saugeye Tourney



## pegedt (Jan 21, 2006)

5th Annual Scott Kuhn Memorial Saugeye Tournament
All Proceeds to benefit Scotts two children.
1st Place- $700
2nd Place- $350
3rd Place-$150
(Based on 50 Boats)
Entry Fee: $60.00 Per Boat (Up to 2 persons per boat)
Date: Sunday, May 3, 2009
Place: Indian Lake, Ohio
Launch Site: Blackhawk Channel
Time: 7:00 A.M.-3:30 P.M.
Registration will end 6:30am Sunday, May 3
Order of Launch determined by date entry is received.
There will be a six fish limit and all fish must be at least 14 inches long and living. Dead fish will not be weighed at all.
All Boats must be at weigh in by 3:30 P.M.
Life vests must be worn any time outboard motor is running over a trolling speed.
Trolling and live bait permitted.
Big fish at cost of $10. 00 per boat and will be paid back at 100%
Please contact John Stalling (937)407-1398 
Or Matt Pickering (937) 844-9678 with any questions.
Please return bottom portion along with entry fee to:
John Stalling
18096 TWP RD 95 Kenton, OH 43326 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E-Mail Address -----------------------------------------------------------
Name:__________________ Name:_________________
Address:________________________________________
Phone Number:__________________________________
Entry Fee:$60 ____Big Fish Fee: $10 _____
Boat Brand__________________


----------



## pegedt (Jan 21, 2006)

Hope to see you all there!!!


----------

